# Clase d 2000 watts rms



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Ayuda para ver éste circuito

El tamaño del pcb es 20.69 x 7.0 cms


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro.

¿Qué es lo que necesitás de ese ampli?

Saludos


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

é um amplificador encontrado na internet um circuito polemico que muitos falam que não funciona, bem não testei por não ter os cis, tem um outro muito parecido fabricado na tailandia, por ser um circuito bonito pensei em colocar no forum para compartilhar e se possivel fazerem algums testes alguem que tenha osciloscopio e gerador de sinais para 
testar resposta de frequencia e potencia.


----------



## Robo

no se, si dicen que no funciona, y que ya lo han probado, pues al vez sea cierto, voy a mirar que tal los componentes y ver que tan caros son, probablemente arme uno
PD: bienvenido al foro


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/754/udc1250.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2228/pcbudc1250.jpg

Um lindo pcb desenvolvido por jonas bairro

fonte secundario 12v 


​ 
​


----------



## harched

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:
			
		

> O tamanho do pcb é 20.69 x 7.0 cms



nano e muy caro de construir ese ampli


----------



## Robo

pues is, sale caro y esos mosfets, se te van a calentar, por lo que necesitas un GRAN disipador, que tambien vale


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

depois de um tempo fora resolvi montar o amplificador ja estou com a primeira placa pronta pros testes. vou colocar as fotos a medida que for montando.

http://img135.imageshack.us/i/2000rmssemsolda.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/i/2000rmsjacomasolda.jpg


----------



## narcisolara_21

El driver TC4420 soporta 20V max. es un driver LOW SIDE, no creo que sea un diseño que funcione a menos que trabaje a unos +/- 20V...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

narcisolara_21 voce ja viu os amplificadores fabricados na tailandia usam esse integrado e trabalham com fonte simetrica de 95v.se voce reparar bem no esquema vai ver que estão trabalhando com 12v.


----------



## narcisolara_21

Você está certo, utilizando a técnica Bootstrap


----------



## Fogonazo

Dentro de las posibilidades, por favor que la discusión sea en español.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

tiene errores en placa.pino 2 debe estar conectado a GND
cambio de las  resistencias do pino 2 de 180r por 330r (ajuste del oscilador)
cambio de las resistencias do 2k2 de las  puertas por 4k7
la resistencia dt (dead time) 8k2 para ajustar tiempo muerto em 75nS


----------



## pericles

Robo dijo:


> pues is, sale caro y esos mosfets, se te van a calentar, por lo que necesitas un GRAN disipador, que tambien vale



el disipador no tiene que ser demasiado grande debido a la eficacia de este amplificador es de hasta el noventa por ciento


----------



## tinchovolador

yo encontre alguien que esta vendiendo un ampli muy parecido a ese dejo fotos van a ver que es casi igual 

yo me voy a poner en campaña en hacerlo me gusto el diseño


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

el sistema debe ser el mismo que estoy montando.
También estoy montando sin cis tc4420.
que es un esquema basado en el diseño de la International Rectifier.

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/6404/700wrms4r.gif

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8253/iraudamp7.png


----------



## tinchovolador

muy buen trabjo eso de sin tc4420 aca en montevideo no ahi si quiera asi que toy viendo como esamblar , ahi uno en mercadolibre de ahi brasil triiell creo que es , vende las placa para armar y los amplis armados ,quiero ver de comprar una placa ya echa el tema es el envio asia monteviode uruguay , voy a ver que me dice , jeje 

saludos


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://img706.imageshack.us/i/700wrms4r.gif

USAR:IRFB4227PbF


----------



## electroconico

¿ Ese es el esquema estas usando para tu diseño ?

Si puedes dale una revisada al que adjunto , es de una demoboard.
Hay mucho parecido, tal vez te pueda servir.

-----------------

En este post hay algo de info con ese driver irs2092 

Saludos!


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Estoy usando este:http://img97.imageshack.us/i/topjy.gif
http://img192.imageshack.us/i/700rms4r.jpg


----------



## electroconico

Tiene buen terminado.


¿Ya lo probaste?
¿Qué tal el sonido?
¿Entrega los 700W?

Conseguiré el material y probaré con el diagrama que muestras.

Saludos y gracias!










http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=2434.0
http://www.karaoke-soft.com/smf/index.php?topic=31814.0


----------



## tinchovolador

electroconico dijo:


> Tiene buen terminado.
> 
> 
> ¿Ya lo probaste?
> ¿Qué tal el sonido?
> ¿Entrega los 700W?
> Conseguiré el material y probaré con el diagrama que muestras.
> 
> Saludos y gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.un-soundsales.com/board/index.php?topic=2434.0
> http://www.karaoke-soft.com/smf/index.php?topic=31814.0


 


muy buen ampli vi uno una ves y la verdad rompe todo de lo que suena , ando buscano el pcb para poder ahcerla, asi la pongo en la cola de mis proyectos 

ademas  es super compacta , da como para poner 2 fuentes y meter 4 placas de esas en un gabiente


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://img600.imageshack.us/i/700rms4r.png 

http://img525.imageshack.us/i/700wrms4resquema.gif 

http://img825.imageshack.us/i/fonte700rms4r.png


dependiendo de la voltagem ocasion debería haber alguna resistencia en canbio em el amplificador.


----------



## electroconico

Gracias por compartir el ampli.

Aquí adjunto todas las imágenes que subiste para que no se pierdan.

Saludos!


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

recordando que toda esta información está en Internet.
jo Estoi desarrollando otro PCB en proteus.
gracias


----------



## tinchovolador

buena pero funciona o no se sabae , porque informacion en internet ahi pila el tema es sque tiene que aver alguien que lo aya echo al menos para saver si anda bien

y si le dio resultado hacerlo en precio y resultados


----------



## engmarcos5

OLá,
Sou do Brasil...
acompanho a muito tempo vosso forum, muito bom.

Qual a tensão de Bias para esse amplificador ?


----------



## Cacho

Engmarcos, revisá tus apuntes... ¿Cómo le vas a poner una corriente de bias a un ClaseD?


----------



## engmarcos5

Olá, Cacho.

Acho que não fui muito claro em minha pergunta... peço desculpas.

Na placa do amplificador em questão, Classe D 2000W, há um ponto Marcado como BIAS...

Grato


----------



## electroconico

engmarcos5 dijo:


> Olá, Cacho.
> 
> Acho que não fui muito claro em minha pergunta... peço desculpas.
> 
> Na placa do amplificador em questão, Classe D 2000W, há um ponto Marcado como BIAS...
> 
> Grato



Son 12v , arriba estan todos los aschivos.

Saludos!


----------



## nicolas

hola una pregunta... son 12 volt respecto a -vcc o entendi mal??? alguien ya lo ha probado?? me interesa armarlo....


----------



## tinchovolador

hola nicolas , creo que si em el diagramadice eso al menos ,he visto otrs que tembien dice eso , estoy esperando que alguin lo arme para ver que pasa si les deresultado , ya hice la placas hice 2  pero aca en montevideo no ahy el ir asiq ue tengo que esperar el envio de una amigo en brasil que melo manda


 ta muy bueno creo yo que deve andar porque como esta armado no tiene mayor complicacion


----------



## hazard_1998

tinchovolador dijo:


> hola nicolas , creo que si em el diagramadice eso al menos ,he visto otrs que tembien dice eso , estoy esperando que alguin lo arme para ver que pasa si les deresultado , ya hice la placas hice 2  pero aca en montevideo no ahy el ir asiq ue tengo que esperar el envio de una amigo en brasil que melo manda
> 
> 
> ta muy bueno creo yo que deve andar porque como esta armado no tiene mayor complicacion




te recomiendo que te pegues una vueltita por aca:
*Amplificador clase D con irs2092 , lo han probado ?*


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

​
http://img863.imageshack.us/i/classd700w4r.png/


----------



## electroconico

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> http://img863.imageshack.us/i/classd700w4r.png/



Hola NANOTECNOLOGIA

¿Qué resultados has tenido con el ampli ?



Saludos!


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Tengo poco tiempo para los pocos que voy a publicar los resultados.
Espero que alguien empieza a montar, ya que pasan todo listo no es divertido.

abraço a todos.


----------



## franklin1

Hola muchachos según lo que muestran. el amplificador se alimenta con 95-0-95 volt, y por ende este amplificador  da un vatiaje de 1000 watt. 
Dicho amplificador lo voy a rediseñar para que entregue 3000 watt o mas si es que se puede.
y quisieran que nos ayudáramos en eso.
Primero voy a construir el que tiene los 6 mosfet y verifico.


----------



## FELIBAR12

franklin1 dijo:


> Hola muchachos según lo que muestran. el amplificador se alimenta con 95-0-95 volt, y por ende este amplificador da un vatiaje de 1000 watt.
> Dicho amplificador lo voy a rediseñar para que entregue 3000 watt o mas si es que se puede.
> y quisieran que nos ayudáramos en eso.
> Primero voy a construir el que tiene los 6 mosfet y verifico.


 Cuando consigas el irs2092 me avisas, eso no se consigue por aca


----------



## franklin1

Hola FELIBAR.
Llamaste a Medellín o barranquilla. 
Pues todavía no he llamado.
En betacolor en Bogotá me dijeron que no lo tenían pero que les diera la referencia para ellos encargarlo a estados unidos ya que ellos cuentan con un paquete de envió que estar por venir y quieren aprovechar en que en dicho pedido venga en irs2092


----------



## djjefferson18

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 49705​
> http://img863.imageshack.us/i/classd700w4r.png/



Nano iai blz, este amplificador que publicó las fotos, había un buen ingreso?. Soy de Brasil también


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

funciona muito bem usado por muitos fabricantes de equipamentos de som.
voces tem que montar pra podermos discutir a respeito.

funciona muy bien utilizado por muchos fabricantes de equipos de sonido.
ustedes tienen que montar para que podamos hablar de ello.


----------



## franklin1

*FELIBAR12* consegui el IRS2092 y los TC4420 en betacolor a bogota/colombia.

EL *IRS2092 *cueta $9000 y el *TC4420* $7000 pesos colombianos

$9000 pesos colombiano son aproximadamente 4 dolores americano
$7000 pesos colombiano son aproximado son 3 dolares


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, para empezar, arme el circuito que figura como "ClassD700W4r", el cual como no consigo los transistores de baja carga de compuerta que recomienda IR, use 2 IRF640, los cuales tienen dentro de todo relativamente baja carga de compuerta (70nC) pero no suficiente para que el ampli trabaje a mas de 200Khz, quise conseguir unos buenos drivers tipo TC4420/MCP1407, pero solo conseguia el primero a $15 en GM.... tenia hasta ahora medio cajoneado el proyecto, pues como solo tengo toroides de 50mm de diametro externo como para hacer los inductores de salida.. me parecia medio desproporcionado para hacer algo compacto y sencillo...

el ampli anda relativamente bien, suena lindo.. pero calienta un toque el inductor, producto de que tiene una corriente de ripple relativamente elevada, debido a la baja frec de trabajo (170khz) y a que lo hice de tipo drum, y este no es muy apto para 400khz, como quiero implementar.

ahora bien, buscando algunas cosas en la pagina de texas, termine pidiendo muestras gratis del UCC37322 (5 en total) son compatibles con el TC4420 pin a pin solo que tiene una pata de enable donde el TC4420 la tiene sin conexion, y en vez de ser de +-6A son de 9!.. me llegan el viernes....  

ademas, tengo unos 4 IRFP90N20D esperando lugar donde ponerse, ideal para hacer un ampli estereo de buena rosssca....


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

toroide inductor para 400khz 157-2 (toroide de 1 a 30 mhz) 40 vueltas de alambre 14 AWG 22uH.
teras de utilizar a 200kHz inductor 50uH.
http://www.4shared.com/file/_2M8Ce4-/Toroid_Inductor-v103a.html

http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/8826/differentialminixd.gif
http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/623/t1572.jpg


----------



## Tacatomon

Para estas aplicaciones de alta frecuencia no sirve la mezcla de material #26 de Micrometals? El clasico T106-26 (Más grande T157-26/T184-26)


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para estas aplicaciones de alta frecuencia no sirve la mezcla de material #26 de Micrometals? El clasico T106-26 (Más grande T157-26/T184-26)



el material 26 de micrometals, deberia andar.. aunque no es muy lineal su permeabilidad a partir de 100khz, lo ideal seria que la permeabilidad permanezca lo mas constante que se pueda, el tema es que las perdidas de ese material suben y muuucho a partir de los 200khz....(digamos que las perdidas en dicho nucleo a 500khz aumentan un 67.5% con respecto a 100khz, pero con un 180% menos de densidad de flujo), igualmente, habria que probarlo, el tema es que para poner a andar el ampli a 400khz, necesito los dichosos drivers, y rehacer el impreso.... el tema es que toroides material 26 tengo, pero tambien tengo unos de material SENDUST de arnold magnetics, de 57mm con µr=60, y permeabilidad plana hasta mas de 1 Mhz..... veremos si con tiempo lo logre terminar...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://www.4shared.com/document/Kj9X14ef/Entendendo-toroides.html


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el material 26 de micrometals, deberia andar.. aunque no es muy lineal su permeabilidad a partir de 100khz, lo ideal seria que la permeabilidad permanezca lo mas constante que se pueda, el tema es que las perdidas de ese material suben y muuucho a partir de los 200khz....(digamos que las perdidas en dicho nucleo a 500khz aumentan un 67.5% con respecto a 100khz, pero con un 180% menos de densidad de flujo), igualmente, habria que probarlo, el tema es que para poner a andar el ampli a 400khz, necesito los dichosos drivers, y rehacer el impreso.... el tema es que toroides material 26 tengo, pero tambien tengo unos de material SENDUST de arnold magnetics, de 57mm con µr=60, y permeabilidad plana hasta mas de 1 Mhz..... veremos si con tiempo lo logre terminar...



Y, ¿Como que tipo de mezcla de material va bien con el amplificador UCD del Inge. Eduardo Tagle?. ese oscila a menos de 200Khz...

¿Que tal Mezcla de Micrometals *#2*, recomendada para RF???

Va a haber un momento en que ya no encuentre Chokes de potencia, y tocará hacer las bobinas por mano propia.

Se que los toroides con material 3C90 están descartados. Iron Powder es lo recomendado.


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y, ¿Como que tipo de mezcla de material va bien con el amplificador UCD del Inge. Eduardo Tagle?. ese oscila a menos de 200Khz...
> 
> ¿Que tal Mezcla de Micrometals *#2*, recomendada para RF???
> 
> Va a haber un momento en que ya no encuentre Chokes de potencia, y tocará hacer las bobinas por mano propia.
> 
> Se que los toroides con material 3C90 están descartados. Iron Powder es lo recomendado.



3C90 es un ferrite sinterizado, a menos que tenga GAP no sirve, lo ideal es que sean de muy bajo mu y con la curva de permeabilidad lo mas plana posible, por ej, mix nro 2.

chequeate aca: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/a...gnetics-ltd-powder-cores/7281-109198-_24.html en las curvas de permeabilidad versus frecuencia, la mescla super MSS (sendust) por debajo de µr=125 son practicamente una linea recta y horizontal, es decir, va a mantener la misma inductancia independientemente de la frecuencia el inductor.... los nucleos de permalloy y los de alto flujo, no son tan lineales...

fijate aca por ej: http://www.micrometals.com/images/curves/FREQ02.GIF la grafica de la permeabilidad del mix 26 como cae a partir de los 50khz....


----------



## Tacatomon

Gracias por la Info Hazard. Que tremendas características tienen las mezclas de Arnold Magnetics!!! Pero, me imagino que son casi imposibles de conseguir.
Mezclas interesantes: #2, #8, #14, #30. Estas las puedo encontrar en buenos tamaños en Ebay.
Lo que me queda de duda es cuanta potencia puede soportar el toroide sin saturarlo. No logro hacer encajar las formulas...

Por el momento, el choque que uso, va bien, siendo para RF se banca bien el trabajo. 21A va sobrado hasta para 800Wrms

Que tal este pequeño? http://cgi.ebay.com/SENDUST-CS46706...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a35ca7a7

Saludos!


----------



## adrian2008

hola como estan, les quiero preguntar si funciona el primero que creo que es de 2000 watts, y que mosfet podria usar para hacerlo, serviran los irfp250 o 260? ah y lo mas primordial, funciona este ampli? hazard tu construiste el de 700watts que tal suena, no tiene ruidos molestos a plena potencia? con cuanto lo alimentaste, veo dos aqui en este post el que tiene los tc4420 y el que no los tiene, cual es mejor.


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos:
He montado el ampli con todos los componentes nuevos, me costó encontrarlos, he hecho la placa, la serigrafía de componentes para no equivocarme al colocarlos, y lo soldé todo con el mayor de los cuidados. Lo alimento el bias con 12 v relativos a -VEE y la alimentación de potencia +/- 95V de una etapa de potencia comercial. 
Lo he probado sin carga para no fundir nada. Se calentaron mucho los dos diodos MUR120 que están a la salida y la bobina. Como los diodos son mas bien de protección los eliminé para probar. La bobina se sigue calentando, en vacío. He probado a quitar tambien la bobina y medir con cuidado tensiones. Ahora se calientan los Mosfet de salida. Los he quitado. He incluso sin ellos tengo unos 60V DC en la salida.
¿Creéis que existe algún procedimiento lógico de probar por partes sin meter fuego a todo?


----------



## hazard_1998

veranito dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> He montado el ampli con todos los componentes nuevos, me costó encontrarlos, he hecho la placa, la serigrafía de componentes para no equivocarme al colocarlos, y lo soldé todo con el mayor de los cuidados. Lo alimento el bias con 12 v relativos a -VEE y la alimentación de potencia +/- 95V de una etapa de potencia comercial.
> Lo he probado sin carga para no fundir nada. Se calentaron mucho los dos diodos MUR120 que están a la salida y la bobina. Como los diodos son mas bien de protección los eliminé para probar. La bobina se sigue calentando, en vacío. He probado a quitar tambien la bobina y medir con cuidado tensiones. Ahora se calientan los Mosfet de salida. Los he quitado. He incluso sin ellos tengo unos 60V DC en la salida.
> ¿Creéis que existe algún procedimiento lógico de probar por partes sin meter fuego a todo?


ehhhh. que placa armaste? la que tiene los 3 transistores por rama? esa placa esta mal dibujada.....


----------



## veranito

No la primera la de dos mosfet que viene rorulada como MIniXD

La de dos Mosfet que viene rotulada como MiniXD.


----------



## Tacatomon

He llegado a la conclusión de que la Mezcla de Micrometals #18 Es la que mejor características tiene. Un ancho de banda bien alejado de cualquier portadora en los amplis Clase D y un *ALnH/N2* bastante agradable para los bobinados cortos y sin pérdidas.
Como siempre el problema: No se consiguen Ni en Ebay!. He visto los T157-2 y T184-2 en ese mismo sitio. El detalle con estos es su bajo parámetro *ALnH/N2 *lo que hace que necesiten muchas vueltas y por consiguiente, la reducción del calibre del alambre.

A veces, lo más difícil en la vida es conseguir números de partes.


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> He llegado a la conclusión de que la Mezcla de Micrometals #18 Es la que mejor características tiene. Un ancho de banda bien alejado de cualquier portadora en los amplis Clase D y un *ALnH/N2* bastante agradable para los bobinados cortos y sin pérdidas.
> Como siempre el problema: No se consiguen Ni en Ebay!. He visto los T157-2 y T184-2 en ese mismo sitio. El detalle con estos es su bajo parámetro *ALnH/N2 *lo que hace que necesiten muchas vueltas y por consiguiente, la reducción del calibre del alambre.
> 
> A veces, lo más difícil en la vida es conseguir números de partes.



tacatomon, acuerdate de que cuanto mas alto el AL, mas alto el mu, y mas facil de saturarse es el nucleo, el toroide ese que posteaste antes, de color negro, tipo sendust es ideal para el filtro, es de mu=60 AL 75nH/N²



veranito dijo:


> No la primera la de dos mosfet que viene rorulada como MIniXD
> 
> La de dos Mosfet que viene rotulada como MiniXD.


esa placa es la que arme y funciona muy bien, el tema es que no la puse ni mamado a +-95Vcc
la puse a +-45Vcc y entrega tranquilo 100w con 10Ω de carga


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> tacatomon, acuerdate de que cuanto mas alto el AL, mas alto el mu, y mas facil de saturarse es el nucleo, el toroide ese que posteaste antes, de color negro, tipo sendust es ideal para el filtro, es de mu=60 AL 75nH/N²



Que ciego que soy Hazard... Definitivamente este Sendust es perfecto.
http://www.cwsbytemark.com/images/OD%20467.pdf

Y cuanta potencia puede manejar sin saturarse?... Mejor aún ¿Donde puedo encontrar las formulas para calcular ese parámetro?
Por el precio que tiene, va a ser una jugada interesante (Agregar coste de envío). Para 30µH solo son necesarias 15 vueltas con un máximo de alambre de 4mm. Que hermoso.

Gracias por las correcciones Hazard.
Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que ciego que soy Hazard... Definitivamente este Sendust es perfecto.
> http://www.cwsbytemark.com/images/OD 467.pdf
> 
> Y cuanta potencia puede manejar sin saturarse?... Mejor aún ¿Donde puedo encontrar las formulas para calcular ese parámetro?
> Por el precio que tiene, va a ser una jugada interesante (Agregar coste de envío). Para 30µH solo son necesarias 15 vueltas con un máximo de alambre de 4mm. Que hermoso.
> 
> Gracias por las correcciones Hazard.
> Saludos!




me podes conseguir algunos para mi?.... yo en argentina no consigo!


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> me podes conseguir algunos para mi?.... yo en argentina no consigo!



Pues créeme que he buscado con todos mis proveedores posibles y no encuentro ninguno que maneje este tipo de ferrite. El único lugar donde los diviso es en Ebay y es el único modelo al parecer... http://cgi.ebay.com/SENDUST-CS46706...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a35ca7a7

Tendré que hablar con algunas amistades que han hecho compras en ese lugar para ver la posibilidad de hacer una pequeña compra.
Podrías intentar lo mismo. El que vende hace envíos a todo el mundo. Yo resido en México.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> Pues créeme que he buscado con todos mis proveedores posibles y no encuentro ninguno que maneje este tipo de ferrite. El único lugar donde los diviso es en Ebay y es el único modelo al parecer... http://cgi.ebay.com/SENDUST-CS46706...271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a35ca7a7
> 
> Tendré que hablar con algunas amistades que han hecho compras en ese lugar para ver la posibilidad de hacer una pequeña compra.
> Podrías intentar lo mismo. El que vende hace envíos a todo el mundo. Yo resido en México.
> 
> Saludos!


yo intente lo mismo, el tema es que para traer algo que sale u$15.- aca tengo que pagar u$60 solo del envio y aduana, mas los 15 que sale el producto


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> yo intente lo mismo, el tema es que para traer algo que sale u$15.- aca tengo que pagar u$60 solo del envio y aduana, mas los 15 que sale el producto



Siendo así, es lamentable. 
Acá también se junta algo por impuestos y aduana. Y por solo 1 o 2 piezas... Veo algo difícil ese toroide.
Como dato, están los T157-2 y los T184-2 más económicos.


----------



## veranito

Lo de la alimentación +-95, es porque tenía la fuente con ese voltaje, no por una necesidad de potencia, al parecer tal como está configurada los puede soportar. De hecho en las especificaciones para 700 wats la alimentación es esa aproximadamente. Lo que verdaderamente me gustaria saber es si alguien lo tiene funcionanado bien. También me gustaría poder comprar uno original para destriparlo, pero solo encuentro en la red unas páginas de Soundsales.com, pero está en un idioma que no consigo identificar, nada en ingles o castellano. Si alguien me puede dar una pista lo agradecería.


----------



## adrian2008

amigo jonas, la placa que tu vendes es la misma que esta en la primera pagina cierto?.
para el amigo nanotecnologia, sera que los cambios echos en el pcb son para un voltaje mayor?merefiero al amplficador de la primera pagina, por que asi como tu dices varian varias cosillas como los valores de algunas resistencias, lo del pin 2 no es problema esta facil la puenteada, pero ahora la cuestion es cual devo hacer el que esta en el esquema o el que esta en el pcb.


----------



## veranito

¿A que os referís con lo del puente del Pin 2. No me había percatado, si me lo pueden explicar. Con respecto a las resistencias hay un cambio en la de realimentación de 150K a 130K en la serigrafía, también en la serigrafía viene marcada en rojo la R4 de 3k, ¿sabéis si es por algo?.

También faltan en el pcb los condensadores C10 y C12 de 0.1 uf que aparecen en el esquema, en los ramales de alimentación de VAA y VSS de 5V6. Las resistencias de 3W de 4k7 de estos ramales se calientan bastante, incluso sin el IRS2092 colocado. Deben ser los zener 5V6 que les produce mucha caida de tensión. Me pregunto si el 2092 ya trae interiormente unos diodos zener de 6V para VAA y VSS porque este diseño los coloca, y no los diseños del fabricante (IRaudamp3).


----------



## adrian2008

oye si veranito tienes toda la razon la de los zener en el irs2092, pero resulta que en su datashet si aparecen zener internos de 6v asi que nose por que el amigo puso esos zener en el pcb.
otracosa es que mas atras alguien hiso un comentario sobre los tc4420 que solo soportaban +-20, pero yo veo que en realidad se estan alimentando en este circuito es con 12 voltios, con los 12 hacia -vcc, y por que el que construyo el pcb omitio el pin 2 a tierra? sera equivocacion? ah y queria saber para que son los tc4420 ya que hay otro que no los usa, y en el datashte del irs2092 dan un ejemplo que tampoco los usa.


----------



## veranito

No acabo de entender lo del pin2 omitido, no se a que pin os referís. Si me lo podéis aclarar os lo agradecería.  En el pcb que me bajé de este mismo hilo veo unos diodos pero son 4140 en paralelo con la resistencias de gate, no veo los tc4420.


----------



## franklin1

Amigos que tal.
Con respecto a los TC4420, digo yo que son unos driver para poder inyectar la señal necesaria a los tres mosfet. Por ser un amplificador que maneja alta potencia. 
¿Porque el fabricante no los introduce en el esquema? ya que con el IRS2092 y dos mosfet puede manejar potencia alrededor de 1000 wat, cosa que no sucede cundo se colocan más de dos mosfet, con la ayuda del TC4420.

Por otro lado, encontré un esquema parecido al de la página principal, y según lo que comentan este esquema con todo su circuito de protección se puede obtener 6000 wat, pero yo quisiera que me emitiera 4000 wat, que para mí es suficiente. Lo estoy analizando, lo comparo con el del fabricante, y otros de 700watt y muchos otros parecidos y tiene algunos cambios muy interesante.

Les aconsejo, tomar siempre los esquemas del fabricante y cualquier otro esquema parecido y no PCB ojo................ NO PCB hagan su propio pcb ya que algunos amigos muestran pcb y si no somos cuidadosos nos daña cualquier cantidad de elementos. Me imagino yo que esto lo hacen algunos amigos para que otros no encuentren todo tan fácil e investiguemos...........


----------



## adrian2008

veranito dijo:


> No acabo de entender lo del pin2 omitido, no se a que pin os referís. Si me lo podéis aclarar os lo agradecería.  En el pcb que me bajé de este mismo hilo veo unos diodos pero son 4140 en paralelo con la resistencias de gate, no veo los tc4420.



veranito, mira en el esquema y veras que el pin 2 esta conectado a tierra, y en el pcb no lo esta, esto en el amplificador que tiene los tres mosfet por cada lado y que tienen los tc4420, talvez tu tienes el otro que no usa los tc4420, el que yodigo es el primero, de este post.

ah y si me imagine que algunos lo hacen asi para que no sea tan facil copiarlos, pero la pregunta es cual estara bien? el pcb o el esquema.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

el esquema esta bien.
CLASSE D 2000
http://www.4shared.com/document/W9FvNKOb/myIR2092V2.html


----------



## veranito

El que estoy montando es el que solo tiene dos Mosfet, (MiniXD), y me ocurre algo extraño. Cuando lo conecto se me va la salida de amplificación al máximo, aunque le tenga puenteado a masa la señal de audio de entrada, le tengo que quitar el inductor, porque se pone ardiendo. Sin embargo le quito la resistencia de realimentación que utiliza para la comparación y para. No entiendo que está ocurriendo. Lo estoy probando sin carga a la salida, porque no me atrevo a reventar lo que conecte.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

muestra la foto para que podamos analizar.
No se puede tener cc ​​en la salida.


----------



## hazard_1998

ojo al piojo con la placa que tiene los TC4420... tiene unos cuantos pifies groseros, no solamente lo del pin 2.... pifies en el circuito de limite de corriente del transistor de arriba, pifies en las resist Gate-Source de los transistores de abajo, errores de layout en los desacoples de los drivers... pifie en el lazo de realimentacion.... de todo.. a menos que quieran gastar plata al **** esa placa esta para hacerla de vuelta......


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

La idea es que ayuden a mejorar.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Tacatomon dijo:


> Que ciego que soy Hazard... Definitivamente este Sendust es perfecto.
> http://www.cwsbytemark.com/images/OD%20467.pdf
> 
> Y cuanta potencia puede manejar sin saturarse?... Mejor aún ¿Donde puedo encontrar las formulas para calcular ese parámetro?
> Por el precio que tiene, va a ser una jugada interesante (Agregar coste de envío). Para 30µH solo son necesarias 15 vueltas con un máximo de alambre de 4mm. Que hermoso.
> 
> Gracias por las correcciones Hazard.
> Saludos!



hola, ¿Dónde cosigo la formula parta calcular la inductancia en toroides ?, gracias


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://www.4shared.com/file/w9JZgEFz/PROGRAMAS_PARA_CALCULO_RING_CO.html


----------



## hazard_1998

aca termine el esquema corregido, con los drivers que me acaban de llegar desde USA, y los transistores, son los que ya tengo guardaditos para la ocasion.....


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

muy bonito circuito y d5 d6 podría ser 1N5817
r1 e r2 3k9 5w

mira en este programa:
http://www.4shared.com/document/K-KM_cSN/Calculador_IRS2092.html

R5 y R6 son probablemente mal.


----------



## adrian2008

oye amigo hazard esos drivers reemplzan alos tc4420, y por que tienes esos diodos zener de 12 voltios en los pines 10,12 13,15? si estan en el primero de la pagina?.


----------



## veranito

Garcias por vuestras opiniones Nanotecnología y Hazard, llevo un tiempo estudiando estos amplificadores, entiendo que la forma rectangular a la salida es lo deseado, que luego es integrada por el filtro de salida LC. Lo que no entiendo es: Si no existe señal de audio en la entrada, si el comparador tiene como referencia VAA+VSS/2 que es como el nivel de masa relativo y las entradas del OTA que es la suma del audio + el feedback, con su constante de tiempo que es la que produce la frecuencia de oscilación (Switch) están a tierra, ¿como se genera esa frecuencia que tengo en la salida y como se ceban las puertas de los mosfets de salida. ¿Porque no está en reposo.?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

coloca el altavoz en la salida que debe  de funcionar. es normal auto oscilación ,tiene onda  cuadrado hasta que la entrada del inductor e más adelante en la salida audio.


----------



## hazard_1998

adrian2008 dijo:


> oye amigo hazard esos drivers reemplzan alos tc4420, y por que tienes esos diodos zener de 12 voltios en los pines 10,12 13,15? si estan en el primero de la pagina?.



esos drivers son compatibles pin a pin con los tc4420, pero en vez de ser de ±6A pico es de ±9A pico, y tiene entrada de enable. y lo mejor de todo es que me llegaron gratis.... no pague ni el envio......

los zeners de 12 V son para protejer las alimentaciones del irs2092 y de los UCC37322, sobre todo la alimentacion aislada de la rama de arriba, ya que tiene un resistor de sebado (R14) que precarga el capacitor bootstrap C10, si no pongo los zeners probablemente pueda subir la tension mas alla de los 18V y romper el integrado (es poco probable, pero no me cuesta nada).



veranito dijo:


> Garcias por vuestras opiniones Nanotecnología y Hazard, llevo un tiempo estudiando estos amplificadores, entiendo que la forma rectangular a la salida es lo deseado, que luego es integrada por el filtro de salida LC. Lo que no entiendo es: Si no existe señal de audio en la entrada, si el comparador tiene como referencia VAA+VSS/2 que es como el nivel de masa relativo y las entradas del OTA que es la suma del audio + el feedback, con su constante de tiempo que es la que produce la frecuencia de oscilación (Switch) están a tierra, ¿como se genera esa frecuencia que tengo en la salida y como se ceban las puertas de los mosfets de salida. ¿Porque no está en reposo.?




es que la entrada negativa del OTA no esta a masa, esta a masa la entrada del circuito, pero la red de realimentacion sigue disponible. mas alla de ello, el integrado tiene un sistema de encendido preestablecido, para que comience a oscilar

"Click Noise Elimination:

The IRS2092(S) has a unique feature that minimizes Turn-ON and -OFF audible click noise.
When CSD is in between Vth1 and Vth2 during start up, an internal closed loop around the OTA enables an oscillation that generates voltages at COMP and IN-, bringing them to steady state values. It runs at around 1MHz, independent from the switching oscillation. As a result, all capacitive components connected to COMP and IN- pins, such as C1, C2, C3 and Cc in Figure 5, are pre-charged to their steady state values during the star up sequence. This allows instant settling of PWM operation."


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

HAZARD_1998 usted él no hizo ninguna observación respecto los errores posibles de su proyecto.


----------



## veranito

Gracias de nuevo a ambos. Es cierto que el ramal de realimentación está operativo aunque la entrada esté a masa. Voy a intentar armarme de valor y conectaré a la salida un altavoz. En el texto que has transcrito del Aplication Note 1138 de IR, cuando lo leí me quedé con la duda de cuales son los valores para Vth1 y Vth2 que habilita a CSD para autooscilar. Y otra duda que tengo es: La frecuencia de oscilación depende de los valores del integrador C1, C2 y R1, del tiempo de retardo interno del driver, de la resistencia de realimentación y del Duty Cycle. Supongo que el Duty Cycle, al no poder ser fijado externamente solo depende del período de la frecuencia de oscilación- el dead time, mi duda es si la señal de entrada modifica de alguna forma la frecuencia de funcionamiento, modificaría el ancho de pulso si se mantuviera fijo el tiempo muerto.
Y esta duda mucho mas práctica, ¿Porqué se calienta tantísimo el inductor sin carga y con la entrada a masa?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito usted tiene que mostrar fotos y decir cómo se construyó y el inductor de salida.
el poblema puede estar en el inductor.


----------



## veranito

Garcias a Nanotecnología y Hazard. Estoy haciendo todas vuestras sugerencias. Lo primero es leer todo lo que pillo sobre IR2092 y en general de los clase D. Ayer vi algo de luz al final del tunel. Hice un inductor con un toroide que tenía NTF36 de grado 3E-25, le preparé 40 espiras doble con hilo de 1mm. Lo monté y "milagro", no calienta nada. No se si ese grado será el ideal para filtrar perfecto, pero parece funcionar. A la salida del ampli no hay nada de resto de frecuencia de oscilación. Le coloqué un altavoz pequeño para probar, volví la cabeza por si reventaba que no me quemara la cara. Pero fué bien. Como soy un bestia, le inyecté en la entrada una señal creo que demasiado alta. El altavoz pegó un pedo salió ardiendo, fundí los fusibles de la fuente, y el IRS2092 se abrió como como un mejillón. No obstante, estoy muy contento.
También encontré un artículo que me aclaró muchas dudas sobre esta topología. Al fin creo que comprendí que aunque esté el ampli sin señal de audio, el sistema está comnutando debido a la realimentación, y su red de integración fija la frecuencia, en ese momento los mosfets están conmutando al 50% duty cycle, que era la señal que encontraba antes del inductor. Y que la señal de audio al sumarse con la realimentación lo que produce es el cambio del Duty Cycle. La duda que tengo ahora es si existe esa onda rectangular a la salida en reposo, al existir conmutación y conducción en los mosfets, estos se calientan también sin ninguna señal a la entrada. ¿Es así?
Las fotos las subiré cuando esté un poco mas limpio, porque ahora está hecho una pena. No obstante es identico al ampli de 700w de este hilo.


----------



## sabela

Hola chicos, queria dejar un link de irf, que utiliza un irs2092 con 3 mosfet irfb4227 en paralello soltanto una potencia de 1700w en 2ohms.Habria que verlo colocando 2 mosfet para 4ohms
El diseño que presenta esta empresa es bastante complejo como para armarlo todo en mi opinion, espero que sirva como para sacar dudas.
Saludos.



http://www.irf.com/technical-info/refdesigns/iraudamp9.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon

Está mejor el esquema de Hazard con los drivers integrados. Conseguir los transistores para el driver totem pole de los mosfets va a estar algo complicado... Además del diseño de la PCB.

Personalmente, no le veo aplicación a un amplificador de 2Ohms. Mucha corriente, mucho calibre de alambre de trafo... Conectores super robustos...
Muchisimo mejor una potencia de 1000W@4Ohms. Con 500W efectivos cualquier BassReflex de 18" ya está en los límites del *Xmax *del altavoz.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito pone un potenciómetro en la entrada y gradual va a aumentar el audio.
you Coloqué bombillas en serie en la fuente para las pruebas iniciales.


----------



## adrian2008

amigo hazard podrias decirme cuando lo ayas ensamblado y probado, para ver si funciona y para que digas que tan buena es la calidad del sonido.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

adrian2008 quisiera contestar a su pregunta con otra que usted encuentra que el internacional a más retifier haría un producto que no se funciona?.


----------



## franklin1

Amigos.

Pensemos, para mi concepto, seria mejor armar el ucd de 1250 wat con dos mosfet, que en mi opinión sale mas económico que este y re calculando podría llagar a entregar mas potencia, ya que este de 2000 wat y con relación al de 6000 wat no se puede alimentar mas de 100 volt, lo que limita la potencia de salida.
Pues un amplificador como este, tratado en este tema me suministraría una potencia real de 1000 a 1500 wat, pensemos, con tres mosfet, con limitación de tensión; que con el de 1250 wat me los suministra con solo dos mosfet.

OJO ES MI OPINIOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNN.
Yo diría que este lo ensamblaría para comparar sonido, respuesta de frecuencias, bajos, medios y altos CON RESPECTO AL AMPLIFICADOR CON DOS MOSFET CLASE D.

OJO ES MI OPINION.


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, tengo el impreso recien terminado de dibujar.... faltaria pegarle una pequeña revisadita y planchar..... a ver la opinion de la muchachada?... mañana plancho y en la semana veo de ir armando el impreso


----------



## Tacatomon

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, tengo el impreso recien terminado de dibujar.... faltaria pegarle una pequeña revisadita y planchar..... a ver la opinion de la muchachada?... mañana plancho y en la semana veo de ir armando el impreso



Sinceramente, es un muy lindo diseño. Así viéndolo por encimita. . Me agrada el tamaño de la bobina . Hace ver que es un amplificador Robusto. Gracias a los drivers integrados separados del IC controlador se va a poder usar con total seguridad cualquier mosfet. 
Ahora, el gran detalle va a ser conseguir sendo toroide que se banque las necesidades de potencia de los Users del foro (Y claro, ser completamente eficiente a la frecuencia de trabajo del amplificador).

Enhorabuena por el diseño.
Saludos Hazard!.

PS: Para los más necesitados (Los que quieran usar más voltaje por rama), acá tiene la pauta de inicio para integrar el IR2110 como IC controlador usando drivers externos como en este diseño.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

hazard_1998 muy bonito podría colocar 2 pares de transistores sería perfecto.
como este:http://img20.imageshack.us/i/ir1000.jpg/


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, todavia le falta montar los transistores, y bobinar el toroide.. pero aca van las fotos del progreso, espero que les guste


----------



## Tacatomon

Es la misma caja de samples que me llega. Nice.
Ahí se ve el toroide que mencionas está muy grande pero el material es el adecuado para las frecuencias a la que trabaja el amplificador ¿no?. Grande, Pero a la vez sobrado para cualquier aplicación en modo Bridge o 2 Ohms.

Linda Placa. Enhorabuena!


----------



## hazard_1998

...notese el acabado profeshionallll del circuito impreso, con serigrafiado y todo....


----------



## Tacatomon

No dejaste cabos sueltos. Impaciente por las mediciones obligadas XD. Nomás con que amplifique en potencia y forma es suficiente!.

Ahora no habrá Mosfet que se le resiste a esos drivers!. De que te vas a vestir *IRFP4668PbF*


----------



## hazard_1998

Tacatomon dijo:


> No dejaste cabos sueltos. Impaciente por las mediciones obligadas XD. Nomás con que amplifique en potencia y forma es suficiente!.
> 
> Ahora no habrá Mosfet que se le resiste a esos drivers!. De que te vas a vestir *IRFP4668PbF*




...pero vos que queres, un amplificador de audio o una maquina de soldar???? no sera mucho ese mosfet...? a mi que me daba cosa con el IRFP90N20D....


----------



## veranito

Por fin tengo funcionando el ampli de 700 watios. Después de hacerlo por segunda vez porque fundí todo haciendo pruebas y no conseguía recomponerlo. Placa nueva y componentes nuevos. Le estoy haciendo pruebas, esta vez con mas cuidado. Sin audio a la entrada y con una lámpara como carga, como precaución antes de colocarle el altavoz. Observo una frecuencia de oscilación de 400 Khz aproximadamente. Pero en la onda rectangular tiene en los flancos de subida de ambas ramas, positiva y negativa unos picos bastante altos de oscilaciones, como si fuera un sistema mal amortiguado. No se a que se puede deber. Estoy pensando que pudiera ser de poca acumulación de carga en los condensadores de alimentación de la placa, aunque le he colocado los de 470uf que vienen en el esquema. La tengo alimentada con +/95 voltios. El resto de la onda es muy limpia, nada de riging ni deformaciones por lentitud de drivers. Hoy colocaré fotos de la placa y del osciloscopio.


----------



## veranito

Hola de nuevo:
Hoy he hecho mi primera prueba del ampli de 700w, con altavoz y señal de audio, en condiciones normales.
El sonido es muy distorsionado incluso a bajisimo nivel. Dejo unas fotos del osciloscopio. El canal 1 es la señal después del filtro, no se de donde pueden salir esos picos. El canal 2 es la frecuencia en reposo antes del inductor. Le he dado vueltas y he cambiado algunas cosas pensando que podría ser de la alimentación Boostrap del canal alto le he colocado un condensador mayor (10uf) y nada. Después le he ajustado a un Dead Time mínimo y nada. Esos picos que se ven en el canal 1 incluso los encuentro en la alimentación principal, pero solo en el bus positivo. También se reflejan en la de Bías. Otra cosa que observo que no se si es normal, es que cuando se excita con sonido los cambios en el duty cycle solo se aprecian en desplazamientos de los flancos de bajada de la onda cuadrada. Dejo también unas fotos de ampli. Si me podéis dar una ayuda os lo agradecería.


----------



## electroconico

Veranito

Revisa la señal del gate de cada mosfet.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

muestra las fuentes de alimentación. deben ser adecuadamente filtradas
Bias=l 12 voltios 2 amperios
en paralelo con los diodos de 5v6  Zeners puesto condensadores 0.1uF

http://www.4shared.com/document/5gM3eZGO/miniXD_Wiring.html


----------



## veranito

Hola de nuevo. La respuesta de nanotecnología puede ser muy orientativa, Ya que el bias lo estoy alimentando con una pequeña fuente con un 7812, que es de 1 ampere como máximo. También mejoraré el filtro en la alimentación de los 5V6. Las resistencias de 3 watios que generan la tensión para los 5v6 se calientan bastante, como solo alimenta al circuito de entrada del IRS 2092, he pensado un darle un valor algo mayor para evitar forzar a los zener y a la propia resistencia. Espero que estas pruebas tengan efecto. Gracias, Nanotecnologia y electroconico por vuestra ayuda.

Por cierto, ¿habéis visto el sistema de serigrafía de la placa?. Es la forma mas simple que he encontrado pero es util. A partir de una transparencia laser y después le aplico calor con una plancha, lo dejo enfriar y lo retiro despacio. Como es transparente es muy facil ajustarlo con los orificios de los componentes.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito
Las resistencias se deben elegir de acuerdo a esta tabla:http://img822.imageshack.us/i/differentialminixd.gif/


----------



## joryds

veranito dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> Hoy he hecho mi primera prueba del ampli de 700w, con altavoz y señal de audio, en condiciones normales.
> El sonido es muy distorsionado incluso a bajisimo nivel. Dejo unas fotos del osciloscopio. El canal 1 es la señal después del filtro, no se de donde pueden salir esos picos. El canal 2 es la frecuencia en reposo antes del inductor. Le he dado vueltas y he cambiado algunas cosas pensando que podría ser de la alimentación Boostrap del canal alto le he colocado un condensador mayor (10uf) y nada. Después le he ajustado a un Dead Time mínimo y nada. Esos picos que se ven en el canal 1 incluso los encuentro en la alimentación principal, pero solo en el bus positivo. También se reflejan en la de Bías. Otra cosa que observo que no se si es normal, es que cuando se excita con sonido los cambios en el duty cycle solo se aprecian en desplazamientos de los flancos de bajada de la onda cuadrada. Dejo también unas fotos de ampli. Si me podéis dar una ayuda os lo agradecería.


 


Hola veranito, la medición al parecer la hiciste en el PWM, puedes decirme cual es la frecuencia de trabajo del Amplificador?
Tome unas foto de un prototipo que termine hoy y se escucha muy bien esto te puede servir de referencia para tu amplificador.
Saludos.


----------



## 0002

Que tal gente, he estado leyendo el post y en horabuena por hazard, me he animado a armar este amplificador, lo unico que si creo, es que tengo que hacer una busqueda exhaustiva por el toroide para el filtro, ya he mandado a pedir a la texas ins. los UC , sólo que pedi 5 y namas me llegó 1 , pero veré si puedo completar los que necesito para armar el amplificador .

Saludos.


----------



## veranito

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola veranito, la medición al parecer la hiciste en el PWM, puedes decirme cual es la frecuencia de trabajo del Amplificador?
> Tome unas foto de un prototipo que termine hoy y se escucha muy bien esto te puede servir de referencia para tu amplificador.
> Saludos.



Gracias Jory: La verdad es que con el lío de la distorsión ya no recuerdo exactamente si el segundo trazo es del bucle de realimentación como dices. No obstante, voy ha hacer de nuevo una pruebas. Me gustaría ver alguna foto de tu placa, y saber con que la alimentas. Yo lo hago con la fuente de una etapa de potencia normal clase AB de +-95 voltios. problablemente no esté muy estabilizada. Por otro lado tengo una duda. Para ver en el osciloscopio la tensión de los Gate tengo que levantar la tierra del osciloscopio, sino me tira toda la casa. Y me sale una señal muy extraña, no si es así la señal o la deformación la produce las pinzas. Os colgaré una imagen.


----------



## electroconico

Como que levantar la tierras del osciloscopio???

Te recomendo hacer pruebas pero con un voltaje más bajo , y conforme vayas resolviendo subas.
La pruebas yo las realizo con una resistencia , asi no hay problemas de aguantar el ruidazo  ya me imagino con una señal de 1KHz , te quedas sin oídos .


----------



## joryds

veranito dijo:


> Me gustaría ver alguna foto de tu placa, y saber con que la alimentas. Yo lo hago con la fuente de una etapa de potencia normal clase AB de +-95 voltios. problablemente no esté muy estabilizada. Por otro lado tengo una duda. Para ver en el osciloscopio la tensión de los Gate tengo que levantar la tierra del osciloscopio, sino me tira toda la casa.


 
Hola veranito, el prototipo en este caso lo hice en una tarjeta perforada así que no es agradable a la vista, y el IRS2092 no lo estoy usando.
Las capturas que te envié del osciloscopio son para referencia, porque son prototipos distintos pero los 2 son autoscilados.
Lo estoy alimentado con una fuente conmutada con +/-60V y los 12V que necesitas están referenciados a -60V.

Para medir LO (salida baja) en el mosfet, conecto la masa del osciloscopio a -60V y la punta a la puerta del mosfet.

Saludos.


----------



## veranito

Jory16 dijo:


> Hola veranito, el prototipo en este caso lo hice en una tarjeta perforada así que no es agradable a la vista, y el IRS2092 no lo estoy usando.
> Las capturas que te envié del osciloscopio son para referencia, porque son prototipos distintos pero los 2 son autoscilados.
> Lo estoy alimentado con una fuente conmutada con +/-60V y los 12V que necesitas están referenciados a -60V.
> 
> Para medir LO (salida baja) en el mosfet, conecto la masa del osciloscopio a -60V y la punta a la puerta del mosfet.
> 
> Saludos.



Para ver la parte baja LO en el osciloscopio lo hago como tu, pero el driver alto me da problemas ya que la piza de masa no tiene una referencia buena y parece que coje mucho ruido. ¿Como lo hacéis vosotros?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

no sé si tiene errores.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/156/impressoclassed.jpg/


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

alcanzado por los núcleos de polvo de hierro, por ahora vamos a final.
http://imageshack.us/g/703/nucleos.jpg/


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos de nuevo, hace mucho que no entro en el foro porque estuve muy liado. Finalmente conseguí acabar el amplificador de 700W el que lleva solo dos mosfets. Suena muy bien. Está alimentado con +-95 Vdc. Ya no se me ha vuelto a romper, y he descubierto algunos problemillas que hay que resolver. Si meto la pata me lo decís. 
El primer problema que me encuentro es que aunque a la entrada tiene un condensador de desacoplo, existe un problema cuando lo conecto con una señal externa, como por ejemplo mi tarjeta de audio, como el ordenador está alimentado produce una especie de bucle de tierra, que mete un ruido tremendo, sin embargo cuendo lo excito con un mp3 pequeño a pilas esto no ocurre. En dos ocasiones el chasquido al conectar la tarjeta de sonido, no se si por algo de tensión offset, se ha llevado instantaneamente los mosfet de salida, por tanto le haré un pequeño previo con unos pequeños choques para evitar esos picos. Según el fabricante del IR lo especifica, "cualquier señal de alta frecuencia a la entrada es letal para los mosfet de salida" y el chasquido es eso exactamente pero transitorio. 
Ahora tengo otro problemilla que creo saber su origen pero tengo mis dudas. Cuando le doy mucha potencia el equipo se para y deja de oscilar. Pensaba que podría ser por las resistencias divisoras de tensión que detectan los niveles de corriente en la salida para proteger el circuito. Pero según el fabricante cuando sobrepasa la corriente se produce ese efecto, pero una vez que se vuelve a cargar el condensador de la patilla Comp, debería intentar arrancar a oscilar de nuevo, después de unos milisegundos, pero esto no ocurre, se queda parado. Tengo que apagar y volver a encender y entonces arranca. Si tenéis alguna sugerencia me sería de gran ayuda.
También me gustaría compartir un descubrimiento que me ha resultado estupendo, como se que tenéis muchos problemas para conseguir toroides para el inductor de salida al igual que yo, solo los consigo facilmente de ferrita, pero como ya sabéis estos no son prácticos, ya que a las intensidades de salida que trabajan estos amplis, las ferritas entran rapidamente en el area de saturación magnética Bmax, y comienzan a calentar y distorsionar. Además con dos o tres espiras ya tienes los 22 uH, pero no funcionan bien así. Pués como no he conseguido los toroidales de polvo de hierro o Sendust ..., he hecho lo siguiente para inclinar la curva de histeresis de la ferrita y ya no satura ni se calienta. Se coge una radial de corte de hierro normal pequeña, con el disco de hierro fino, existe uno de 1mm, agarras el toroide en un banco con cuidado de no apretarlo demasiado y romperlo, y se le hace una muesca que corte completamente la sección del toroide, simplemente hacerle un Gap al circuito magnético. Y con 14 o 15 espiras ya tenemos 22 uH aprox. sin entrar en saturación. Yo lo ajusto con un inductómetro de precisión que me he comprado baratísimo y funciona perfecto. Por cierto Ferroxcube tiene nucleos toroidales con gap e incluso una comparativa en su web, con los de polvo convencionales en amplificadores clase D. Pero el tamaño mayor no es muy grande, yo lo he conseguido pero los que he cortado yo mismo son algo mayores y funcionan muy bien.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito pone las fotos para ver el conjunto y podemos tratar de ayudar a resolver la situación.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

HAZARD_1998
He encontrado estos errores en el diseño de la placa y espero que ayude.
http://http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/erronoesquemaenoimpress.png/


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos:
Alguno de vosotros me puede explicar como inabilitar la protección de sobre corriente del mosfet alto (Pin CSH, ya que tengo algunos problemas y creo que vienen de ahí. Utilizo los cálculos del divisor de tensión del fabricante pero me sigue dando lata. El del mosfet bajo es muy facil inabilitar y calcular.
El caso es que cuando le doy fuerte se produce la desconexión y quería ir aislando el problema.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito
el actual sistema de protección en el lado positivo y negativo 
es realizado por la conducción de la resistencia MOSFET (RDSON) 
La programación se realiza con el divisor de tensión de voltaje en los pines 7 y 8.
pino 7 tem 5v1
voltaje en el pin 8 dependerá de las resistencias utilizadas.
cuando la corriente a través del MOSFET llegar a un valor x
para que la tensión entre el drenaje y supridouro eceda el valor de referencia
la protección se activará.
a proteção csh (high side current) a tensão de referencia é fixada em 1v2
tener en cuenta la caída de tensión en el diodo en serie con la resistencia que va al pin 16.
Tengo algunas dificultades para explicar a causa de la traducción al español de traductor en 
línea ser un desastre.
ingenieros en nuestro foro que hablan español y podría explicar también.....................
para aumentar valor da corrente de proteção
diminuir valor de r12
aumentar valor   r15


----------



## veranito

Muchas gracias Nanotecnología:
Entiendo que las resistencias R12 y 15 son las de protección alto y bajo respectivamente. Mas o menos era la idea que saqué de la Aplication Note del fabricante. Y aplicando las formulas que vienen no lo tenía tan claro, ya que especifica que la intensidad mínima de las puertas de los comparadores de sobre corriente debían ser de 0.5 mA para que trabajaran bien, por lo que el divisor de tensión debría estar mínimamente calculado para cumplir este requisito.
Ayer intenté medir directamente las tensiones del pin CSD con respecto a VS, para comprobar que fueran inferiores a 1.2V, pero con tester imposible, ya que está el T(ON) y (OFF) que no lo permite y después lo intente con el osciloscopio, pero si colocar la pinza de tierra en VS hace un corto a tierra, ya que estas mandando a tierra la salida + a través del osciloscopio. He pensado en levantar la tierra del osciloscopio, pero hay gente que dice que no lo haga. ¿Se te ocurre otra forma de medirlo.?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

La suma de cada conjunto de divisor de resistencia debe ser de 10k 
para permanecer dentro de la corriente que usted habló veranito.
lo que tienes que decirme es el tipo de transistor que utiliza la salida, 
ya que cada tipo tiene una diferente (RDSON)
que con este programa calcula la resistencia.
http://www.4shared.com/document/K-KM_cSN/Calculador_IRS2092.html


----------



## veranito

El mosfet tiene un Rds ON de 100 miliOhms y la intensidad de pico máxima podría ser 30 amperes para picos extremos.

Muy parecido a los eje,plos del manual de IR.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA  cordial saludos  tengo una pregunta ya que si no estoy equivocado tu cuentas con un inductometro, será que si se juntan varios nucleó EI 33 utilizando solamente las EE  y dejándole un (gap) para que no se saturen los núcleos se podrá hacer el inductor de salida de este amplificador?
NANOTECNOLOGIA estoy también realizando tu otro proyecto el amplificador de 900W rms hay deje en ese post unas preguntas para que me ayudes también.
Gracias por tu orientación.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Hoy he probado la clase d 700w (minixd)y quiero decir que el sonido es muy buena, especialmente en soms agudos.depois pondré las fotos.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2404/img1op.jpg
http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/103/img2ig.jpg
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/5555/img3e.jpg
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/4184/img4kn.jpg


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA  excelente tu trabajo muy bien ordenado
y con muy buen diseño, cuando termine la fuente realizare el de 700W, te agradecere de nuevo tu ayuda ya que asi de reojo tengo varias preguntas. nuevemente


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Este amplificador es muy bueno, me gustaría recibir más comentarios de la gente sobre esto.
HAZARD_1998 montaba un prototipo debe haber sido tan bueno que ni siquiera quería compartir.
no entiendo como un amplificador bien no se ajusta bien a la mayoría tal vez sea la dificultad de encontrar el núcleo irs2092 T-157 y si es así voy a proporcionar un conjunto de componentes comums.
este amplificador se puede montar en la mayoría de poder entre 100 W y 1500 W.


----------



## hazard_1998

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Este amplificador es muy bueno, me gustaría recibir más comentarios de la gente sobre esto.
> HAZARD_1998 montaba un prototipo debe haber sido tan bueno que ni siquiera quería compartir.
> no entiendo como un amplificador bien no se ajusta bien a la mayoría tal vez sea la dificultad de encontrar el núcleo irs2092 T-157 y si es así voy a proporcionar un conjunto de componentes comums.
> este amplificador se puede montar en la mayoría de poder entre 100 W y 1500 W.



nano, no es que no lo quiera comprartir, es que en la placa grande que hice (la que publique, que tiene drivers), encontre varios problemas, y por falta de tiempo y lugar no volví a ocuparme de resolverlos. es por eso nomas.


----------



## 0002

impresionante lo suyo NANO, mis respetos, señor Hazard, no me tome de gaviota pero la verdad, es que creo que muchos esperamos un aporte suyo así como el que hizo de un amplificador clase AB de 200W, esperemos que tenga algo de tiempo para aclararnos el panorama... .

Saludos.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

hazard_1998 Gracias por la explicación. su proyecto con algunas correcciones funcionará  bien.
saludos.

En marcha circuito que substitui o irs2092.
http://img832.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=900rms2.jpg


----------



## veranito

Hola Nanotecnologia. Yo monté este amplificador MiniXD y lo tengo funcionando y suena muy bién, pero tengo el problema que cuando le doy bastante potencia se para y deja de oscilar, he probado muchas cosas. Pensaba que podría ser de los divisores de tensión para detectar las corrientes máximas de mosfet, OCSET y CSH, y no parece. También he probado en alimentar con una fuente auxiliar la parte de entrada del IRS2092, por si pudiera haber una gran caida por BussPumping, he probado varios inductores, le he colocado Snubbers. También probé cambios en la ganancia modificando la resistencia de realimentación y la de entrada, ya que según IR en la aplicación note dice que la corriente de entrada de audio nunca puede superar a la del integrador de realimentación, y nada. Mi duda es ahora sobre la alimentación, que la hago con una fuente no regulada de +/-95V muy potente. Me puedes aclarar como la alimentas tú y si te has encontrado este mismo problema. 

Por cierto, como vas con lo de sustituir IRS2092?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

No tengo ningún problema.
puede ser el sistema de protección.
el transistor utilizado puede tener muy alta RDS (on)
coloca las fotos para ver si puedo encontrar el defecto.
Yo uso irfb4227PbF.
inductor 40 vueltas alambre glaseado  ( esmaltado) 14 awg
núcleo t-157-2


----------



## veranito

Hola Nanotecnología, gracias por tu respuesta. Utilizo los mosfets IRFB4020PBF, y los que tienen un Rdson de 0.08 ohms. El inductor que utilizo es de ferroxcube de ferrita con Gap que lo localizé en un informe de Ferroxcube y lo comparaba con los de polvo de hierro y en teoría son mejores, la inductancia está medida con un medidor de precisión. En principio descarté que fuera de las protecciones, ya que una vez que hace Shutdown ya no vuelve a oscilar de nuevo cuando desaparece la sobrecarga, cosa que debría pasar cuando el consensador de CSD vuelve a cargarse. Lo que ocurre es que para y no vuelve a oscilar hasta que le quito la alimentación y lo vuelvo a limentar. No se porqué motivo el IRS2092 puede responder así. Te adjunto algunas fotos. Ahora lo tengo con los mosfets por arriba ya que me es mas facil hacer pruebas y reparaciones. Ya que he trasteado tanto que he tenido que reponer muchos Mosfets y algunos 2092. 
Yo sigo sospechando de la alimentación. ¿Tu con que lo alimentas?


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito No veo los diodos 1N4148 en paralelo con resistencia de puerta,
condensadores de 100 nF en paralelo a diodos zener 5,6 V, 
condensador de 22uf bipolar de entrada de audio,

CONSULTAR LOS COMPONENTES
RESISTENCIAS OCSET
R12 1K
R19 10K
RESISTENCIAS DE DEAD TIME
R14 10K
R14 1K
RESISTENCIAS CSH
R9  47K
R11 10K
R15 10K
R10 CAMBIAR PARA 1K
faltou fotos da Fonte.
em Tempo o indutor e mui Pequeno.
abraço.


----------



## veranito

Gracias Nano: Los diodos se los quité para probar, pero con ellos puestos también fallaba, en el diseño de IRAUDAMP7 no aparecen los 1N4148 en paralelo con resistencia de gate. Pero no era el problema.
El condensador de entrada de 22 uf es un electrolítico normal, no se si te refieres a colocar otro de tipo electrolítico pero sin polaridad, que se utilizan bastante en audio. Sin embargo en las especificaciones de componentes de IRAUDAMP7 de IR, aparece como un electrolítico standard.
¿Lo de cambiar R10 a 1K es por los mosfets que e colocado o por un error en el diseño original?
Tambien he probado con inductor mayores y también se cortaba la oscilación.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

usted prescisa a entender cómo funciona el sistema de protección.
parte alta de la referencia se fija en la v 1.2. cuando la tensión en el pin csh es superior a 1,2 v la protección está activada.
protección de corriente de baja es diferente se puede fijar la referencia a través de divisores de resistencia.
cambiar el valor de R 10 para 1k la protección de csh  se activa con más amperios.
todo el sistema es muy simple.

prescisa poner los  condensadores 100 nF en paralelo con los diodos zener y el 1N4148 en su lugar.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA saludos podria sacarme de esta duda, tengo 3 toroides T60 material 10 
( negro), la pregunta es se puede dividir la bobina en tres partes iguales y enrollar en serie en cada toroide para que asi la suma de los tres de la medida total por ejemplo de 30 mh o abra perdida por no ser un solo nucleo.
le pido su ayuda ya que se me ha hecho imposible conseguir un solo toroide y ya tengo toda la placa armada.


de ante mano gracias por toda su ayuda ha sido de gran beneficio para todos.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

utiliza 2 núcleos apilados
envolver con alambre hasta completar 22uH
dará unos 85 vueltas, si el material está (AL) 3,1
mejor sería hacer una bobina con núcleo de aire.

hazard_1998 su placa de tamaño corregido para montar.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/classedhazard.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/classedhazard.jpg/


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

NANOTECNOLOGIA saludos y gracias por la ayuda, cuando me dices 2 nucleos apilados es uno arriba del otro y bobino los dos al mismo tiempo o bobino la mitad del cobre en uno y la otra mitad en el otro es decir que queden en serie los dos nucleos.
otra pregunta NANO es si yo tengo 2 inductores cada uno de 11 nH y los uno en serie me da la inductancia de 22 nH te pregunto ya que no tengo un inductometro para hacer las pruebas?


----------



## veranito

Hola Nanotecnologia: El sistema de protección me lleva ocupado bastante tiempo y comprendo que el lado bajo es un divisor con el voltaje de referencia de 5.1 v de Vref, y el alto con una referencia interna de 1.2v fija. Me monté una hoja de excel para simplificar e incluso tu me enviaste una excel similar a la mia y parece que si le colocas el divisor montado como dices 10k+1k queda con un RDson de 0.08 de mis mosfets y el 0.6 volts del diodo queda ajustada a 150 amperes de corriente de pico. No obstante la probaré. Gracias.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

EDUARDO RIVEIRA
2 nucleos apilados uno arriba del otro y bobina los dos al mismo tiempo.
La inductancia resultante de una serie de inductores de la asociación lineal es la suma de las inductancias de los componentes.

VERANITO
la fuente que uso de 12 V 2A fuente smps.
como auxiliar se pueden utilizar dos reguladores 7812 en paralelo tambiem.
la línea principal de suministro de 70 V 25a.
abraço a todos.


----------



## veranito

Hola Nano: Gracias de nuevo. He cambiado los valores de las protecciónes del mosfet alto como dijiste a 1K y he desabilitado la del mosfet bajo, que es muy facil. Pero sigue haciendo Shutdown cuando le doy fuerte. ¿La fuente de +/- 70 V con la que alimentas es de mercado o te la has fabricado tú?, porque creo que el IRS2092 debe ser bastante sensible a bajadas por Bus pumping y me parece que los fallos vienen por la alimentación. Aunque la fuente que yo uso es de una etapa profesional de 1200 watios +/-95 Voltios sin regular es posible que se desbalancee el tap central por el efecto comentado.
Me gustaría fabricarme una regulada similar a la tuya. ¿Podrías facilitarme el esquema?
Un saludo.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

es uno que funciona bien.

​


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos: Buenas noticias, después de todo lo sufrido con el fallo que me cortaba todo cuando le daba fuerte, por fin he encontrado el origen del problema. Como me temía, es fallo de alimentación. Yo alimentaba el 12 voltios auxiliar con una fuente ATX con el voltaje de 12V y en teoría 15 amperes. Pero se vé que o los 12 amperes son de juguete o que estas fuentes deben regular con el sense en la salida principal (25 amperes, 5V), y parece que no se enteraba de lo que pasaba en la de 12V, que iba a su bola. Ahora el ampli sigue alimentado a +/95V, es impresionante la potencia que entrega, pronto haré mediciones serias. Y para los que tienen problemas con encontrar nucleos toroidales de Polvo de hierro o MPP, lo he solucionado con un nucleo de ferrita de potencia bastante mas fáciles de conseguir y con una sierra circular con disco de corte de metal lo mas fino posible le hecho un GAP y con 14 espiras consiguo los 22uH, le pasas cuatro tres paralelos de 1mm y se calienta poquísimo ya que el GAP reduce el Br inclinando la curva de histéresis tanto que por mas corriente que pase nunca llega a saturar. 
Gracias a este problema me he visto en la necesidad de estudiar tanto que he acabado comprendiendo muchas cosas de las que era un absoluto ignorante. Aunque lo siguo siendo, pero menos. Ahora voy al siguiente paso previo con crossover y SMPS.
Si os puedo ayudar....
Seguro que pronto de nuevo os pediré ayuda.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

veranito parabems podía hacer comentarios sobre la calidad del sonido.
se debe medir la frecuencia de oscilación que debe estar entre 350 y 500 kHz para que sea  biem en altas frecuencias.
recordando también que el aumento de tiempo muerto se reduce el calor aumenta la distorsión y vice Verco.
Me alegro de encontrar gente como usted.
abraço.
NANO


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

veranito saludos se agradeceria si publicas las fotos con el nuevo inductor de salida y nos regalaras los datos de las modificaciones de las componentes si es que fueron necesarias y a que frecuencia quedo trabajando. 
De ante mano Felicitaciones


----------



## veranito

La frecuencia en reposo es de 405.000Khz aproximadamente. Tenemos que tener en cuenta algo que me volvió un poco loco, estos autooscilantes además de cambiar el Duty cycle, también se mueve un poco la frecuencia en función de la potencia que le pidas, debido a la realimentación. Yo pensaba que estaba averiado, pero va bien. Voy a colgar una imagenes del ampli con de los inductores que me he fabricado.

Aquí teneís algunas fotos del ampli. El toroide es de rerrita de potencia, que lógicamente tiene un AL altisimo, pero si le hacemos un GAP lo dejamos con un AL bastante suave para que no se sature. También veréis como una albóndijas. Son una prueba que estoy haciendo para inductores de salida. Lo que tiene dentro es un inductor con núcleo de aire, pero el envoltorio lo he hecho de arcilla y limadura muy fina de hierro, tiene que penetrar la mezcla muy bien por el interior de las espiras, lo que mejora x 3 el AL del aire, por tanto se reduce a un tercio la necesidad de hilo, baja su resistencia y el envoltorio reduce las emisiones, si consiguo meterlo en una cajita de chapa y lo tiro a masa creo que podré reducir las EMI mucho mas. Es una chapuza pero me gusta probar estas cosas.


----------



## regermax

Hola  veranito quiero construir el amplificador que armaste. como hay tantas conversaciones quiero que me confirmes que el esquema es el del post N°37 con las aclaraciones del post N°165 correcto..


----------



## veranito

Es efectivamente ese el ampli, y alimentandolo con +-90 tira bien sin hacer ninguna modificación importante. Solo recalcular un poco las resistencia de las protecciones de sobrecorriente de las ramas alta y baja, para limitarla a la corriente máxima que quieras. En la Aplicacion Note de IR sobre como diseñar con el IRS2092 es bastante facil.
Lo del Toroide es facil si tienes un inductómetro. Te buscas un nucleo de un tamaño que quede bien en la placa, pero que no sea muy pequeño. Es problable que no conozcas el material pero los de polvo de hierro suelen tener un AL cercano a 100 nH/N2. Para hacerte una idea le das 14 vueltas de hilo y mides su inductancia si te sale una barbarida, como 100 mH o así es que el nucleo es de un material demasiado permeable, a éste habría que hacerle la operación de seccionarlo con la sierra radial, con el disco mas fino que encuentres. Entonces bajará hasta conseguir varios uH, ya solo tienes que afinar quitandole o dandole algunas vueltas mas o menos.


----------



## veranito

Hola Adrian: Estos amplificadores de Behringer, es posible que sonaran bien, pero el esquema es extremadamente complejo por la cantidad de elementos que necesita. Hoy en día Behringer ya no monta esta Tecnología de IC 8001 de Intersil y los optos para atacar a los mosfets de salida, ya que es cara y tiene limitación de frecuencia debido al opto. 
Behringer utiliza los driver de los amplificadores que tenemos en este tema. Incluso las últimas etapas de Beringer las INUKE, que llevan DSP y fuente conmutada (yo tengo una), montan como driver de los mosfets de la salida clase D. los IRS20955, que son una versión obsoleta del IRS2092. Si miras en las páginas de International Rectifier veras que el IC IRS20955 ya no lo aconsejan para nuevos diseños. Como verás este hilo está bastante al día.
El ampli de 700W va bastante bien. Los drivers autooscilantes son mas simples.


----------



## adrian2008

saludos, ya empece la construcción de este amplificador, y ya lo estoy ensamblando, pero me encuentro con que no consigo los condenso de 0.68 uf si no de 0.47 y pues no se si esto sea crucial, también las resistencia de 3k la consegui de 3.3k y la de 7.5k no se si pueda ponerle un valor aproximado o si producirá algún des balance en el amplificador.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

adrian2008 saludos, dos condensadores 0.47 mf en paralelo con 0.22 mf te da 0.69 mf, y por el lado de las resistencias 2 resistencias en serie 1.5K + 1.5k= 3k,y la otra 2 resistencias en serie 5.6k+2.2k=7.8k, estos valores son comunes y facil de encontar suerte.


----------



## adrian2008

gracias amigo por tu respuesta, se me había olvidado decirles también que no consigo los diodos mur120 y pues se medio por pensar que una opción podían ser los rg2 que dicen ser ultra rápidos, pero en cuanto a sus características pues no se si me sirvan para reemplazar los mur120. osea la idea solo fue por el echo que como vi que también dicen ultra fast recovery pues he pensado que sirven.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

adrian2008 saludos, utiliza los  uf4003,uf4004,uf4005,uf4006,uf4007 si no encuentras el mur120.
suerte


----------



## adrian2008

Hola,tengo una pregunta, este amplificador no se puede alimentar con mas de +-90 voltios cierto? y si se pudiera que modificaciones habria que hacerle, lo digo por que el integrado irs2092 solo aguanta hasta +-100 voltios, y pues sino se puede alimentar con mas voltaje es una lastima, yo tenia pensado sacarle mucha potencia, siendo asi sale mejor el amplificador de ejtagle, que almenos si da la posibilidad de aumentar el voltaje arriba de +-100 voltios.
lo que me parece bueno de este es que tiene todo listo en el integradito irs2092 y pues es como mas simple de armar el de 700 watts digo yo .
Tambien les dejo mi propio pcb con el montaje de los drivers tc4420, no lo he probado aun por que no me ha llegado el irs2092 pero ya lo probare, ademas les dejo el archivo de proteus para que lo analicen y me digan si hay algo mal.


----------



## electroconico

Ya estoy diseñando el pcb  pero en smd ya que son los componentes con los que dispongo.
Me estoy guiando con el esquema del iraudamp7d, en general es lo mismo que la placa posteada como digitclass agregando los snubbers y la fuente de +12vcd.

Saludos!


----------



## andresrey

Buenas 


saludos para todos desde colombia.

amigos les comento que soy nuevo por este foro y tengo unas dudas sobre este amplificador que me gustaria hacerlo pero solo de 250w por que solo tengo una fuente de 45+ -45, si fuera posible alguien tiene un pbc y el digrama bien sin ningun error, por que estuve leyendo el foro y algunos esquemas tiene errores y cual pbc me recomiendan muchas gracias


----------



## kimme68

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Ajuda para desenvolver esse ou algo parecido
> 
> http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/2117/pcbclassed.pnghttp://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8872/classd.jpg



El dibujo no es lo mismo que PCB.Hur podemos construir?



DT en el PCB???


----------



## Fogonazo

kimme68 dijo:


> El dibujo no es lo mismo que PCB.Hur podemos construir?
> 
> 
> 
> DT en el PCB???



kimme68 ditt meddelande är inte känd.


----------



## hazard_1998

Fogonazo dijo:


> kimme68 ditt meddelande är inte känd.


a la pelotita, sabes hablar sueco????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya mas que impresionarme, me estas empezando a asustar....


----------



## kimme68

Sí hablo sueco y tengo que usar el traductor de google y podría ser muy malo, pero me gusta el foro.


----------



## eufronios

Yo he terminado este circuito con el IRS2092

Suena bajito, como unos 5W
Si le aumento volumen distorciona


----------



## Ratmayor

kimme68 dijo:


> Sí hablo sueco y tengo que usar el traductor de google y podría ser muy malo, pero me gusta el foro.


Para futuras publicaciones, coloca tu post original junto a la traducción, así podremos darle mas sentido a la traducción hecha por google 



			
				El traductor de Google dijo:
			
		

> För framtida publikationer, lägg originalet inlägg med översättningar, så att vi kan ge mer mening åt översättningen gjorts av Google


----------



## kimme68

Ratmayor dijo:


> Para futuras publicaciones, coloca tu post original junto a la traducción, así podremos darle mas sentido a la traducción hecha por google



Interruptor de español y sueco a las palabras. Se dice que Suecia + chino son los idiomas más difíciles. Lo siento si las cosas salen mal a veces.


----------



## joryds

Hola NANOTECNOLOGIA, leí un comentario suyo sobre el amplificador clase D con el IRS2092 y TC4420, en el comentas que no era posible que funcionara bien usando 3 pares de mosfet, y que era mejor usar transistores, si cambio el TC4420 por el UCC37322  este problema de corriente estaría superado?

También estuve analizando, las protecciones que están implementadas en el archivo IRAUDAMP7D y no observo protección de sobre carga o corto circuito, usas alguna protección de cortocircuito?

Saludos...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola NANOTECNOLOGIA, leí un comentario suyo sobre el amplificador clase D con el IRS2092 y TC4420, en el comentas que no era posible que funcionara bien usando 3 pares de mosfet, y que era mejor usar transistores, si cambio el TC4420 por el UCC37322  este problema de corriente estaría superado?
> 
> También estuve analizando, las protecciones que están implementadas en el archivo IRAUDAMP7D y no observo protección de sobre carga o corto circuito, usas alguna protección de cortocircuito?
> 
> Saludos...



intercambio TC4420 con BD139, BD140 es bueno y barato
no usar protección, tiene la protección de la fuente
Nano.


----------



## joryds

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> intercambio TC4420 con BD139, BD140 es bueno y barato
> no usar protección, tiene la protección de la fuente
> Nano.



Gracias por tu respuesta Nano,  respecto  a los BD140, BD139  se consiguen fácilmente en cualquier lugar así que es ventajoso usarlos, pero siempre estoy pendiente a la forma de onda que llega a la puerta de los mosfet para conseguir la mayor eficiencia posible.

Voy a montar este amplificador para diseñar la protección de corto circuito, porque en ocasiones se usan en fuentes lineales.

Saludos…


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

Lo hice y funcionó bien.











Nano.


----------



## SERGIOD

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Lo hice y funcionó bien.
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img525/6329/2000in.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img337/8426/classed3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> Nano.



Que capo eres, relamente te salio una  belleza ese PCB felicitaciones  

PD: Serias tan amable de subir cualquier imagen o archivo defrente a esta web site ya que para imágenes si se pueden subir en buena resolución ademas sí es un tanto grande lo subes comprimido.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

SERGIOD dijo:


> Que capo eres, relamente te salio una  belleza ese PCB felicitaciones
> 
> PD: Serias tan amable de subir cualquier imagen o archivo defrente a esta web site ya que para imágenes si se pueden subir en buena resolución ademas sí es un tanto grande lo subes comprimido.



http://www.4shared.com/rar/BICGu8sO/classe_d.html?


----------



## joryds

Hola Nano, en esta configuración que muestro en la imagen, cuantos vatios puede dar antes que se proteja por la acción de pin 8 y el pin 16?

para alimentarla con +/-85V que cambios relevantes puedo hacer aviando el cambio del resistor de realimentación a 150K.

Saludos…


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

cambiando la resistencia aumentará la sensibilidad de entrada
la protección prácticamente apagado.


----------



## andrew01

Hola
           IRS3000 saludos de trabajo también está trabajando ocp
saludos cordiales
andrew01


----------



## joryds

Hola NANO, cuál de los siguientes amplificadores tienen una mejor definición de audio y eficiencia. 

La configuración compuesta por (TL071 + CD4049 + IR2110 ) o ( 311 + 74AC00D IR2110). 

Saludos ...


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

con TL071, cd4049, IR2110 es sin duda mucho mejor
el sonido es muy bueno irs900d,se puede comparar con AB sin miedo.
Nano


----------



## joryds

Gracias Nano por la repuesta, estaba con la duda por que ayer arme el Amp con el IRS2092 y no te la diferencia, con el LM311, 74AC00D,IR2110,   con el IRS2092 suena mejor.

Yo tengo el esquema del amplificador, IRS900D pero me falta la protección, que usa una resistencia de 0.01ohm.

Me puedes hacer el favor de enviarme el esquema con la protección incluida

Saludos…


----------



## anthony123

hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, todavia le falta montar los transistores, y bobinar el toroide.. pero aca van las fotos del progreso, espero que les guste



Hazard ese toroide se parece muchísimo a uno que estoy empleando para un clase D pero me gustaría tener más información. Aquí les dejo un par de fotos:












Saludos!


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

anthony123 dijo:


> Hazard ese toroide se parece muchísimo a uno que estoy empleando para un clase D pero me gustaría tener más información. Aquí les dejo un par de fotos:
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff44/stinfler/IMG_1740.jpg
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff44/stinfler/IMG_1738.jpg
> 
> Saludos!


 
El nucleo azul no es bueno para la clase D, se calienta mucho.
Nano.


----------



## anthony123

La verdad es que he usado este nucleo en un amplificador clase D de 200Wrms y nisiquiera se enteró que estaba trabajando. Lo único que quiero es alguna hoja de datos que me permita diseñar el inductor con mayor precisión , es decir, saber cuales son sus potencialidades y limitaciones.


Saludos!


----------



## joryds

anthony123 dijo:


> La verdad es que he usado este nucleo en un amplificador clase D de 200Wrms y nisiquiera se enteró que estaba trabajando. Lo único que quiero es alguna hoja de datos que me permita diseñar el inductor con mayor precisión , es decir, saber cuales son sus potencialidades y limitaciones.



Hola anthony123, en el archivo que adjunte hay varias referencia, tal vez puedes encontrar la que necesites.

Saludos...


----------



## anthony123

*EXCELENTE* información, gracias! Logre conseguir que es similar al toroide MP-132026-2, me tocará ver si ese Al está en el rango correcto.

Saludos!

PD: No soy un experto total en inductores pero por lo que veo en el datasheet, la permeabilidad se mantiene constante en un amplio rango de frecuencias. 

http://www.micrometalsarnoldpowdercores.com/pdf/MA MP Mag Curves.pdf


----------



## joryds

Hola anthony123, revisa el archivo que adjunte, a ver que opinas.

Saludos...


----------



## anthony123

Es exactamente lo que te comentaba.. Fijate que para una permeabilidad de 26 (el que tengo), se mantiene como una linea recta hasta 1Mhz! Más que suficiente para las aplicaciones del clase D.


Me tocará calcular cual seria la corriente de saturacion a partir de los valores máximos que aparecen en la pagina de micrometals.

Saludos y nuevamente: *GRACIAS*!


----------



## campos

una vez tenia un clase d de ricardodeni fusionado con etagle y lo probe con bobina de aire y funciono,después le puse unas bobinas con nucleo verde con azul y funciono, pero también una vez le puse al mismo circuito que ya estaba funcionando una bobina con nucleo azul, y distorsionaba horrible



gracias por el circuito arme el mini xd , lo alimente con +-75 volts y me funciono sin ninguna falla, solo que no encontre los transistores originales y le puse ala salida irfp250 y cero problemas, incluso los capacitores de .68 tampoco los encontre y le puse de 1mf. , lo alimente con un transformador que yo mismo bobine en el cuál tambien le puse un secundario de 14 volts para el bias el cuál regule con un c.i. 7812.


----------



## NANOTECNOLOGIA

campos dijo:


> una vez tenia un clase d de ricardodeni fusionado con etagle y lo probe con bobina de aire y funciono,después le puse unas bobinas con nucleo verde con azul y funciono, pero también una vez le puse al mismo circuito que ya estaba funcionando una bobina con nucleo azul, y distorsionaba horrible
> 
> 
> 
> gracias por el circuito arme el mini xd , lo alimente con +-75 volts y me funciono sin ninguna falla, solo que no encontre los transistores originales y le puse ala salida irfp250 y cero problemas, incluso los capacitores de .68 tampoco los encontre y le puse de 1mf. , lo alimente con un transformador que yo mismo bobine en el cuál tambien le puse un secundario de 14 volts para el bias el cuál regule con un c.i. 7812.


intenta encontrar IRFb4227 TO 220. 
condensadores1 uF a 10uF se pueden utilizar en esta función.
pone 100nF condensadores en paralelo con las zeners.
Nano.


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Muy buenas compañero del foro. tambien me sumo a hacer el amplificador y como ya me llegaron los materiales de Bogota ... aquí les posteo el inicio
el PCB, lo hice teniendo en cuenta el esquema y el Pcb del compañero Hazard_1998 , muchas gracias a todos, aquí continúo subiendo fotos del amplificador.

Si alguien me puede colaborar... ¿ Será que algún núcleo de éstos me sirve para el Inductor? Muchas gracias de antemano....


----------



## FELIBAR12

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> si alguien me puedee colaborar... ¿ sera que algun nucleo de estos me sirbe para el Indutor?
> muchas gracias de antemano....



Los azules donde los conseguiste? yo he usado azules para varios amplificadores que he fabricado y no he tenido ningun problema hasta el momento.
La referencia de los azules que yo uso es: A-071065-2
http://www.google.com.co/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=a-071065-2&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fexvacuo.free.fr%2Fdiv%2FTechnic%2FComposants%2FFerrites%2FAnold%2520-%2520Powder%2520core%2520cross%2520reference.pdf&ei=MJz3UK9jjODzBMKPgcgO&usg=AFQjCNEtpkRCSN9zaEFZSpgETp940-ZWrw&bvm=bv.41018144,d.eWU


----------



## silfredo jimenez

que mas FELIBAR12 ese es el mismo nucleo que yo tengo el: A-071065-2  los nucleos azules los consegui aca en barranquilla en un almacen que se llama AR semiconductores. pero ese es el mas grande que ellos venden, aunque ellos me digeron que los provedores de ellos tambien tienen mas grandes.. este es el numero: 3708205

y utilizastes un solo toroide para la bobina del ampli clse D?, cuantas vueltas le distes y que calibre de alambre utilizastes?


----------



## FELIBAR12

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> y utilizastes un solo toroide para la bobina del ampli clse D?, cuantas vueltas le distes y que calibre de alambre utilizastes?


Use un solo toroide
en cuanto a las vueltas la verdad no me fije,lo que hice fue armar un alambre grueso con varios alambres finos y enrolle lo maximo permisible por el toroide.No he medido su inductancia porque hasta el momento no tengo como,asi que todo ha sido a "ojo"!!.
Pero en realidad me ha dado buenos resultados con el amplificador no ucd de ejtagle,tambien con el que usa ir2110 ucd. Con el primero no se calienta,con el segundo se pone tibio pero es muy normal.El sonido en ambos es bueno,aunque no he hecho pruebas fuertes para ver su rendimiento.Creo que le ayuda mas tener muchos alambres delgados en paralelo que uno solo grueso,por aquello del efecto skin


----------



## silfredo jimenez

Muchas Gracias FELIBAR12, voy a hacer la prueba.... Y tu los consigues alla en Bogota?
aca en quilla me cuestan 2500 pesos.
Ese es un Dato buenisimo el que me distes..
por alli encontre una plano de un inductometro y capacimetro en la web
solo me hace falta colocarle el display. ojla que me funcione.
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


----------



## FELIBAR12

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Muchas Gracias FELIBAR12, voy a hacer la prueba.... Y tu los consigues alla en Bogota?
> aca en quilla me cuestan 2500 pesos.
> Ese es un Dato buenisimo el que me distes..
> por alli encontre una plano de un inductometro y capacimetro en la web
> solo me hace falta colocarle el display. ojla que me funcione.
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


Aca se consiguen a $1000.De todas formas pruebalo en un amplificador clase d que tengas por ahi para que tu mismo evalues su rendimiento.El inductometro esta bien,aunque ahora estoy armando uno mas simple que ese,no lleva el comparador porque el pic ya lo trae internamente.


----------



## adrian2008

Felibar que conseguiste en $1000 los núcleos? donde los conseguiste podrias decirme necesito unos para mi amplificador.


----------



## FELIBAR12

adrian2008 dijo:


> Felibar que conseguiste en $1000 los núcleos? donde los conseguiste podrias decirme necesito unos para mi amplificador.



Son unos remates en un almacen de electronica en el centro de la ciudad!


----------



## aldemarar

silfredo jimenez dijo:


> Muchas Gracias FELIBAR12, voy a hacer la prueba.... Y tu los consigues alla en Bogota?
> aca en quilla me cuestan 2500 pesos.
> Ese es un Dato buenisimo el que me distes..
> por alli encontre una plano de un inductometro y capacimetro en la web
> solo me hace falta colocarle el display. ojla que me funcione.
> http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628



compañero a en que parte de barranquilla consigues los toroides


----------



## silfredo jimenez

compañero aldemarar los toroides Azules los compré en AR semiconductores:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#colombia


----------



## FELIBAR12

Ratmayor dijo:
			
		

> Los IGBT aunque manejan potencias descomunales, no son lo suficientemente rápidos como para trabajar en amplificadores clase D. Saludos...


 http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smls801p.pdf


----------



## Ratmayor

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smls801p.pdf



Eso es un subwoofer, ahi no importa la calidad y por lo tanto no es "preocupante" la velocidad de conmutación, con que la portadora sea de 40Khz es suficiente considerando que el rango audible de trabajo de ese equipo es 45Hz ~ 150hz.

Si, si es posible, pero los amplificadores posteados aqui son de rango completo, no funcionarían con IGBTs, considerando que la portadora supera los 250Khz. Sin embargo si es posible usarlos en audio, he visto aqui mismo en el foro uno que otro amplificador clase AB hecho con IGBTs...


----------



## eusebio pacheco

NANOTECNOLOGIA dijo:


> Lo hice y funcionó bien.
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img525/6329/2000in.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://imageshack.us/a/img337/8426/classed3.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 
> Nano.



si  hasta donde he podido  ver es muy buen amplificador he estado mirando la pagina oficila de triell y los hay  de 800 1000, 2000 y 3000w 
el remplazo de los ic por los  transistores  si  trabaja  pues estube  en un foro  mirando  algunas especificaciones de este ampli y disen que suena barbaro  eso  si buena fuente  jejej para su  armado





FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Cuando consigas el irs2092 me avisas, eso no se consigue por aca



puedes pedirlo  a sony  pues lo esta usando  en sus amplificadores actual mente mm buen  diseño  creo que empesare por este en los centros de servicio autorizado  yo  trbajo  en uno  y si  parecen en ssitema jejej una ventaja


----------



## eusebio pacheco

veranito dijo:


> La frecuencia en reposo es de 405.000Khz aproximadamente. Tenemos que tener en cuenta algo que me volvió un poco loco, estos autooscilantes además de cambiar el Duty cycle, también se mueve un poco la frecuencia en función de la potencia que le pidas, debido a la realimentación. Yo pensaba que estaba averiado, pero va bien. Voy a colgar una imagenes del ampli con de los inductores que me he fabricado.
> 
> Aquí teneís algunas fotos del ampli. El toroide es de rerrita de potencia, que lógicamente tiene un AL altisimo, pero si le hacemos un GAP lo dejamos con un AL bastante suave para que no se sature. También veréis como una albóndijas. Son una prueba que estoy haciendo para inductores de salida. Lo que tiene dentro es un inductor con núcleo de aire, pero el envoltorio lo he hecho de arcilla y limadura muy fina de hierro, tiene que penetrar la mezcla muy bien por el interior de las espiras, lo que mejora x 3 el AL del aire, por tanto se reduce a un tercio la necesidad de hilo, baja su resistencia y el envoltorio reduce las emisiones, si consiguo meterlo en una cajita de chapa y lo tiro a masa creo que podré reducir las EMI mucho mas. Es una chapuza pero me gusta probar estas cosas.



hola compañeros a este amplificador sele puede anexar le circuito de bias como lo  trae  el iraudap7 mediante un tip referenciado  a menos vcc si me explico  cualquier cosa espero una respuesta para hacer un impreso  yacon su bias auto alimentado de la fuente de potencia saludos


----------



## nazirdigi

pls anybody tell me is this core suitable for class d amps,
outer dm-2 inch
inner dm-1.25 inch



			
				Rat Traslator dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, alguien podría decirme si este núcleo es adecuando para amplificadores Clase D, el diámetro exterior es 2" y el diámetro interior es 1,25".



*Normas generales*
1.3 El idioma de preferencia es el español, por lo que agradecemos el uso moderado de cualquier otro lenguaje.

*General Rules *
1.3 The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## andrew01

DS PCB full ground plane


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** dclass saludos de alta potencia para la baja impedancia de 0,5 ohmios de carga probado
un cordial saludo
andrew01
: D

White pcb: Double sided full ground


----------



## joryds

Hola andrew01, cuantos vatios esperas obtener de ese amplificador ?

ya tiene un parecido a un clase A/B...

te quedo muy bien el amplificador

Saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******** dclass saludos de alta potencia para la baja impedancia de 0,5 ohmios de carga probado
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01
> : D
> 
> White pcb: Double sided full ground



andrew01 deja tu diagrama para poderlo ensayar, muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

No sé ustedes, pero yo veo un layout para amplifcador clase AB en un amplificador con topología clase D
Veo por ahí 6 Fets por riel de alimentación, 12 Fets en total... ¿No será el amplifcador AV800 de A. Holton?

Esos layout de PCB me dan cosa al verlos. El único que se ve pasable es el que tiene Soldermask blanco...


----------



## ssm

Nano ,una pregunta es posible usar multiples irfp4227 en irs2092 sin usando TC4420 , 
directo ho+lo para irfp


----------



## electroconico

ssm dijo:


> Nano ,una pregunta es posible usar multiples irfp4227 en irs2092 sin usando TC4420 ,
> directo ho+lo para irfp



No es posible.

Solo soporta un par, a menos que bajes la frecuencia de oscilación.

Saludos!


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

andrew01 dijo:


> Hola
> IRS3000 saludos de trabajo también está trabajando ocp
> saludos cordiales
> andrew01


hola andrew01 como vas amigo de casualidad tienes el pcb o esquemático de IRS300D Que me puedas facilitar estoy armando uno y tengo un detalle en el pcb si serias tan amable con tu colaboración saludos


----------



## xisto

hazard_1998 dijo:


> aca termine el esquema corregido, con los drivers que me acaban de llegar desde USA, y los transistores, son los que ya tengo guardaditos para la ocasion.....


Saludos compañeros tengo en casa las partes para este amplificador siguiendo las recomendaciones dadas en los hilos anteriores y quisiera saber los valores que el compañero Hazard uso en R10 yR11  .Quiero manejar dos parejas de irfp4227pbf en mi amplificador

Buenas tardes, expongo mi idea de pcb para mi amplificador


----------



## trivicell

unago
*NANOTECNOLOGÍA*
tendra una clase d que este funcionando para ver si me puede colaborar con el plano


----------



## Fogonazo

trivicell dijo:


> unago
> *NANOTECNOLOGÍA*
> tendra una clase d que este funcionando para ver si me puede colaborar con el plano


¿ Que inconveniente tienes con los amplificadores clase "D" que se *YA *encuentran en el Foro ?, y funcionan perfectamente.


----------



## trivicell

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que inconveniente tienes con los amplificadores clase "D" que se *YA *encuentran en el Foro ?, y funcionan perfectamente.


amigo me gustaria armar uno 
me podra colaborar con uno que este funcionando


----------



## Fogonazo

trivicell dijo:


> amigo me gustaria armar uno
> me podra colaborar con uno que *este funcionando*


Si te tomas la molestia de buscar en el Foro podrás encontrar *"Muchos"* de diversas potencias,_* ¡ Comprobados y obviamente funcionando ! *_


----------

